# Computer no recognising DVD RW



## Joe Ko!

I just got a vista computer and noticed DVD drive is not showing

All I know is that it is a super writemaster DVD multi recorder speed plus

Searched for drivers cant find any

Windows update doesnt work

Bios shows CD ROM

I am not great on computers what else can I do?


----------



## johnb35

Try the procedure on this page.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060


----------

